# The pick-up Skyline . .



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I know we had it allready before , but it's just worth another look . .lol


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Its a Stagea with an R34 front end made into a pick-up.... very kool...:smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

oooooh I LIKE THAT!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

might aswell fit a jaccuzi in the back


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> oooooh I LIKE THAT!


It's the same company that makes the R34 conversion for the Stagea . .Masa Motorsports. The picup is actually a conversion and they build more then one of it.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Thats a Ute, the Sau boys will be mad for that !
post it down under mate.:thumbsup:
C


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think it would look better with a smaller spoiler


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Pretty cool


----------



## JBaker (Aug 17, 2008)

looks ugly to me, to big of a spoiler on it


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

I like it, it's something different and that counts for me.


----------



## emu002 (May 15, 2008)

its nice but needs round lights on the back


----------

